# Show Winning Male Birman



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, i need to regretably rehome my Show winning male Birman he is about 2 years old but does come with all his KC papers 

he is petrified of our Husky and thus runs when he see's him which just brings out a Huskys natrual instinct to hunt and i am scared one day he is going to get hurt 

i dont want any money for him i just want a good home where he is loved and cared for however i do feel whoever adopts him should give a donation to the PDSA to help others in need. 

He is an Indoor only cat and is fully trained. 

Very very affectionate loves his cuddles on the sofa and loves being groomed. 


Please PM me if you can offer him the home he needs advising other pets in your home and why your home would be the best for him. 


Kindest regards 


Crystal.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try contacting these rescues they may have the perfect home waiting on their waiting lists

BIRMAN CAT CLUB - WELFARE & RESCUE
Registred Charity No: 1123174
Caring for and rehoming Birmans in need throughout the UK.
Tel: 01785 251609
Email: [email protected]
Website: Birman Welfare and Rescue

BIRMAN CAT RESCUE
Tel No: 0208 424 0100

BIRMAN: SEAL & BLUE POINT BIRMAN CAT CLUB - WELFARE
Welfare Co-ordinator: Tel: 07816 562362 or 01296 421077
Website: The Seal and Blue Point Birman Cat Club

good luck


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

What part of the country are you from Frosty?

~x~


----------

